# Vos animaux de compagnie en posture normale ou décalée v2



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Avant tout, merci si ce n’est déjà fait de *lire les contraintes techniques et la charte de qualité* concernant la diffusion de photos dans portfolio

Le jour où l’attitude de votre animal de compagnie vous semble devoir être immortalisée et partagée, n’hésitez pas mais rappelez vous que la charte de qualité s’applique.

Et n’oubliez pas les deux premiers commandements de la charte qualité : Séléctionner, retraiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Septembre 2020)

@Romuald Et là c'est mieux ?
Si oui peux-tu l'échanger avec celle d'hier, stp ? C'EST chaud pour la sélection avec les tremblements


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

Pénard(e) near me


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2020)

Encore la ce matin le squatteur  !



​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

Encore la ce chat    
En plus il fait l'étonné



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

Lucky Pistache Gribouille j’ai trouvé un truc démentiel 




Qui saute même après mes coups de pattes mais ça nourrit pas gardè l’humain sous le coude


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2020)

C'est une mante religieuse - non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

c'est une sauterelle, permis toute celle qu'est a ramené, coup de pattes et dès qu'elles bougeaient plus Glups !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2020)

Il me semble pourtant identifier le long cou et la tête triangulaire d'une mante religieuse, au lieu bloc compact d'une tête de sauterelle.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

Il m'énerve ce chat  




​*Note de la modération : Ce n'est pas parce qu'il t'énerve qu'il te faut croire obligé de poster une photo de lui tous les jours*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2020)

Méfies toi Juju ! Les poilus sont patients et manipulateurs !  
N'oublie pas qu'au début je n'avais que Lucky ... Maintenant j'en ai 2 de plus ! Mais quel bonheur !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Méfies toi Juju ! Les poilus sont patients et manipulateurs !
> N'oublie pas qu'au début je n'avais que Lucky ... Maintenant j'en ai 2 de plus ! Mais quel bonheur !


Je ne me laisserais pas avoir  par ce poilus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

Une rencontre, sauvé de l'abattoir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

On ne voit rien, mais le résultat est suffisant pour qu'on imagine très bien la scène dans notre tête


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2020)

On va dire que c'est une licence artistique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

Dix ans ont passés, toujours autant belle


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2020)

Hey capitaine Gribouille ! Le masque c'est sur le museau pas sur la tête !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

L'exercice de l'attente, de Lola. Aujourd'hui c'est l'humain...qui attend...quoi...je me le demande


----------



## peyret (12 Novembre 2020)

Il est-il pas beau ? ......   






Edit : s'il n'est pas placé sous un spot led.... il est tout noir.... ou presque...

Riri photosynthèse......  Hein..... !! .....?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2020)

Superbe ce chat 
sauf que ............
La photo fait  750 x 1000  
Ca va pas passer  !


----------



## peyret (12 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca va pas passer !


Modifié... hé-hé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)

Mon Amour, ma vie qui vieilli


----------



## aCLR (23 Novembre 2020)

Astuce numéro 3






Le plissement d'œils accompagné d'un frêle miaulement.



​


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2021)

Des risques d'une partie…






…de chasse aux lapins !

​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2021)

Quoi ? Des lapins bouffeurs de truffe ?
T'aurais dit les poilus de Zebig...
Pauv' ti pépère, l'a mal ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quoi ? Des lapins bouffeurs de truffe ?


Non, un chien indifférent aux obstacles !


Toum'aï a dit:


> T'aurais dit les poilus de Zebig...


Ou les rencontres de Zebig !


Toum'aï a dit:


> Pauv' ti pépère, l'a mal ?


L'a pas pleuré le bestiau !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Des risques d'une partie…​


... ça ressemble un peu aux conséquences de la fameuse "double patte retournée" de Lucky, mais il n'a pas été à Rouen en ces temps de confinement !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2021)

Il me fatigue ses humains et leurs idées à la c...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il me fatigue ses humains


Non, rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, rien


Euh ! Je crois que c'est la patte de Baron qui a dérapé sur le clavier ! Mais faut pas lui en vouloir ... Il parle maintenant, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2021)

Dur, dur d'être un chaton…








​


----------



## peyret (2 Mars 2021)

un air méchant... vous trouvez pas .... ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

@peyret

Plutôt " Pacha  "
Sans jeu de mot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> un air méchant... vous trouvez pas .... ?


 ... Magnifique !!!!! J'adore !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> un air méchant... vous trouvez pas .... ?


Bagheera !!!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2021)

Idéogramme






​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2021)

Quand les chatons trop curieux vont plus vite que l'autofocus... 



​


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand les chatons trop curieux vont plus vite que l'autofocus...
> ​


Mais que fait la modération ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ?


C'est vrai, le cadre penche fort…


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2021)

— Je te préviens microbe ?!
— Hum…
— Après la photo, tu jartes !?
— Si tu l'dis…



​


----------



## Findor (14 Mars 2021)

Je voulais juste m'assoir...


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2021)

_Et moi faire juste une sieste au soleil dans un lit improvisé



_
Message de la modération ici Toum'aï. On a déjà dit que partout dans le Porfolio on ne "poste" pas de timbres poste. La prochaine fois l'image retourne dans son carnet.


----------



## Findor (20 Mars 2021)

Je l'ai surpris entrain de courir après un oiseau et il est parti dans les arbres se cacher avant que je le gronde ​*Tu as lu le message de la modération du post juste au-dessus ?
Donc même motif, même avertissement. *


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

*Note à tous les posteurs : les futures photos timbres-poste seront dorénavant supprimées purement et simplement*


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Comment bien reconnaître Capitaine Gribouille...  



​


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2021)

Ciel ! Cachez moi cette pâtée que je ne saurais voir !​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2021)

Quand miss Radasse cherche à justifier son surnom  ​


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2021)

Médor…




…Urban Climber







​


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2021)

— _Quel zouave a dit que j'avais la queue courte ?_
_Qu'il vienne me le dire en face !_​_Naméo _​


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un petit coup d'herbe à chats peut-être ?









Le Loup de Grass Street

​


----------



## DuncanLPP (3 Août 2021)

Bonjour   

La nouvelle arrivante dans la famille Mlle Moumoune


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Août 2021)

Une poilue pas poilue qui s'appelle moumoune ??? 
Pas l'air commode en plus...


----------



## DuncanLPP (3 Août 2021)

C'est assez paradoxal en effet 
Sinon elle se porte très bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas l'air commode en plus...


Détrompes toi ! Les Sphinx sont réputés affectueux, amicaux et très sympas ... En plus, ils ont des yeux magnifiques mettant en exergue tout ce qui rend les chats si mystérieux !   

Si Moumoune parlait, Lucky et Pistache seraient enchantés de faire sa connaissance !


----------



## DuncanLPP (4 Août 2021)

Quand la Moumoune est en mode chasse


----------



## DuncanLPP (5 Août 2021)

Mon petit Plume


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2021)

Peluche, 20 ans et quelques, bosse sa physique quantique pour la rentrée :

« Bon alors, qu'est-ce qu'il racontait, Schrödinger ? Une boîte, un chat… Bof… Disons que ça ira comme ça. Ron. »


----------



## Neyres (30 Août 2021)

Rover et Hilton après avoir bien fait les c*ns ... , tranquille ...


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2021)

Sans commentaire…


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2021)

Fusion des corps














​


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2021)

Il est bien nourri Dom-dom


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Il est bien nourri Dom-dom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gna gna gna… Quand tu n'as plus tes cacahuètes, ta vie se résume à deux choses ! Pioncer et goinfrer !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand tu n'as plus tes cacahuètes, ta vie se résume à deux choses ! Pioncer et goinfrer !


Mon Ulysse  qui est eunuque  depuis avant que je le recueille pèse 3 kilo et a une vie extérieure intense


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Il est bien nourri Dom-dom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et Tomtom se refait une santé ! 









​


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2021)

Je suis devenu copain avec minou2* (çà a été une approche longue)







* un trés trés trés rare "Chat-pieuvre"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis devenu copain avec minou2* (çà a été une approche longue)
> * un trés trés trés rare "Chat-pieuvre"


M'a l'air bien sympa, minou2 ... T'es foutu, patlek !  ...


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> "Chat-pieuvre"


Chat-glue, chat-limaçon, chat-collant ou chat-ventouse je connaissais… Mais chat-pieuvre, je découvre !


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais chat-pieuvre, je découvre



Essssplicasssiiion





__





						Il vole, il vole le virus !
					

En passant, petits conseils à ceux qui voudraient tourner un petit docu sur les pieuvres mimétiques dont j'ai parlé précédemment :   1° Ne pas les laisser s'échapper car vous ne les retrouverez plus (elles sont mimétiques à mort et prennent la forme, la couleur ou la texture de n'importe quel...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Essssplicasssiiion















​​_— Dis le grand qui cause bizarre ?!_​_— …_​_— Tu vois ma tête ?! Attends-je des « esplicassions » ou des Ouiiiiiiiissekâssssses ?! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Chat-glue, chat-limaçon, chat-collant ou chat-ventouse je connaissais… Mais chat-pieuvre, je découvre !


Et n'oublions pas, pour les plus nantis, le chat qu'on sent arriver de loin ... le chat-limar !!! ...


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2021)

Et le chat qui fait peur: Le chat-grin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Et le chat qui fait peur: Le chat-grin


Chat-peau


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2021)

*On n'oublie pas que c'est un fil photo.
Merci*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> *On n'oublie pas que c'est un fil photo.
> Merci*


Kernic : Désolé ...  ... Mais c'est patlek et aCLR qui ont commencé !
Panel : En attendant, c'est nous qui dégustons ! 






_ndlr : Non, ce n'est pas un hors sujet ... K&P sont bien mes petits animaux de compagnie ... Et en ce qui concerne la posture, elle est fameusement bien décalée !  ..._​


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2021)

​


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> K&P sont bien mes petits animaux de compagnie


Pfff… Papy croquettes voyons !? Ce sont des jouets ! Pas des êtres vivants doués d'intelligence ! Moi, modo du portfolio, je te bannissais jusqu'en 2100 ! Tu échappes au pire…


☝
_Digital Stickout tong
vs
Analogic Stickout tong_
☟


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2021)

_*Odalisque endormie*_ (1814) de Jean-Auguste-Dominique Ingres, au musée du Louvre.


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2021)

IMPUDIQUE !


----------



## Neyres (29 Novembre 2021)

Vue _aérienne_ de cochon d'Inde Alpaga ...​


----------



## titistardust (14 Décembre 2021)

Je vous présente Sir Shadow, 7 mois depuis quelques jours.


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2022)

*Astuce 23*

_« Occuper le moindre espace ! »_








​


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2022)

On dirait plutôt qu'il est en train d'exiger un carton plus grand !


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2022)

*Astuce #13*

_« Feindre l’agonie ! »_










​


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> On dirait plutôt qu'il est en train d'exiger un carton plus grand !




*Astuce 22*


_« Les meilleures places sont prises ! »_









​


----------



## val2004 (20 Février 2022)

*Le Beau Gosse




*​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> *Le Beau Gosse
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 255339
> *​


La Classe


----------



## peyret (21 Février 2022)

...sur le trône   ​


----------



## val2004 (21 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 255375
> 
> ...sur le trône   ​


Magnifique.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2022)

Mes nouveaux animaux de compagnie


----------



## peyret (27 Juin 2022)

que dire de plus : fatiguéééééé.....


----------



## ech1965 (27 Juin 2022)

8/2/2021, pendant le confinement... sortie interdite,


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2022)

Une magnifique photo de ma belle fille et petite fille !


----------



## val2004 (24 Juillet 2022)

En mode détendue des coussinets


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Solylune (27 Septembre 2022)

Voilà Chado qui déteste les lézards...


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2022)

​


----------

